# sony bravia 40EX430



## coolguy007 (Sep 23, 2012)

guys i need to take a 40 inches LED tv, i'm planning to go for sony bravia 40EX430
and i also got to know from somewhere that it'll be able to play MKV format as well
guys please give ur reviews
and please also suggest if u have some other model in mind 

brand should be sony and it must play MKV as well


----------



## Minion (Sep 24, 2012)

I  have no idea regarding 40EX430 also its a new model without any reviews From my experience Sony doesn't play MKV or decode Dolby stream and  I feel sony is simply too careless about customer satisfaction even their after sales service is bad  they charge too much  after warranty period I have head people even saying that they simply deny them to replace panel within warranty I am not against sony but two months ago i was searching for 32 inch led tvs I found these important facts.If you think you can take risk i have have nothing to say but take a look at samsungUA40D5500RR Television 
Link
Samsung 40 Inches Full HD LED UA40D5500RR Television | Television | Flipkart.com
OR
Samsung 40eh5000
See Link
Samsung 40eh5000 LED 40 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com
After searching a lot I myself got a samsung 32EH4800.


----------



## aroraanant (Sep 26, 2012)

For your information Sony TVs doesn't support MKV formats.

So your left with Samsung only.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Sony does not play mkv through USB. get a media player.


----------

